# Suffix Tritanium



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

RDT in Buxton is having a sale on Suffix Tritanium, buy 2 get one free .


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

poppop1 said:


> RDT in Buxton is having a sale on Suffix Tritanium, buy 2 get one free .


8,010 yds of Sufix Tritanium Plus Chartreuse 20 lb test for $60. Yep.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

yep


----------

